# New to Property preservation and looking for some pointers



## Guest (Jun 25, 2012)

Hello, I just started my own business. I started with FAS...which leads me to my first question. FAS doesn't explain anything, ive been trying to find out what i can charge for and what i cant. can anyone help me with that? And any other ways i can deal with FAS considering they wont tell you anything.

Also FAS has told me that im one of the only vendors in my area. Its just me right now i have no employees so im trying to tackle trash outs and recuts and stay within my three day period. So i told FAS that i could only take on one W.O. a week. they continue sending me multiple work orders and when i deny them they tell me to just take them and get them done asap. 
Now i dont mind the work at all and im glad i can stay busy, but now that im Beyond loaded down all my work is late including my recurring services. I have asked several times of FAS how this will affect me with my score going down so fast and i get the run around. 

And it seems like almost all of my work down here in Texas is Fanny Mae and now that FAS is loosing them my work might slow down, is there any other company's that would be recommended to work with?

Does anyone know how it will affect my work in the future with them?
And any other tips would be great, Thanks alot!

Trent


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2012)

TrentonS said:


> Hello, I just started my own business. I started with FAS...which leads me to my first question. FAS doesn't explain anything, ive been trying to find out what i can charge for and what i cant. can anyone help me with that? And any other ways i can deal with FAS considering they wont tell you anything.
> 
> Also FAS has told me that im one of the only vendors in my area. Its just me right now i have no employees so im trying to tackle trash outs and recuts and stay within my three day period. So i told FAS that i could only take on one W.O. a week. they continue sending me multiple work orders and when i deny them they tell me to just take them and get them done asap.
> Now i dont mind the work at all and im glad i can stay busy, but now that im Beyond loaded down all my work is late including my recurring services. I have asked several times of FAS how this will affect me with my score going down so fast and i get the run around.
> ...


best of luck with FAS! Just do a simply search here and u will spend days reading all the SH** with dealing with FAS.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2012)

yea thats what im doing now, and seeing...well to put it nicely...that im not the only person fighting with them on a daily basis.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Keep reading this forum. You'll find the answers you are looking for.


But it sure sounds like you jumped in over your head without proper planning.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2012)

Come August you won't have any trash outs anymore. So enjoy them while you can. And you can't charge anything, they have flat rates.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2012)

SRT-Diesel said:


> Come August you won't have any trash outs anymore. So enjoy them while you can. And you can't charge anything, they have flat rates.


Well thats interesting, thanks for the heads up. So they wont have any TO's in this area?


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm no expert, but this advice is pretty much standard:

-Don't have all of your eggs in one basket. You are not guaranteed any work orders from FAS next week.
-Always carry proper insurance. Also always fully document damages/etc. at a property
- Diversify, preferably with local agents/brokers and residents (a lot of work you do at these foreclosures can be done in the residential sector - just make sure your insurance covers it)
-In this business, stay away from debt if at all possible. This follows from not being guaranteed any work.
-Learn everything you can.
-Get everything in writing. And don't lose/misplace/delete the information.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2012)

I just hope you have the "its ok to complete the work orders late just get them done asap" in writing OR you sure are setting yourself up for non-pay or chargebacks!!

Get EVERYTHING in writing.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2012)

They won't have any period. They completely lost the Fannie Mae contract, mainly they only have boa nationstar and one west, but they don't do much volume with those clients at all.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm confused by the whole FNMA situation. I'm friends with the sons of the owner of Chrisley Asset Management. CAM received almost all, if not all, FNMA properties to send out to brokers/agents in states like CA, IL, GA, etc. but have apparently lost all of their contracts. One of his sons told me (not too reliable) that his dad's company got some or all of the FNMA contracts back... What gives with these FNMA contracts?


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2012)

I've heard it's now split between cyprexx, safeguard, and AMS.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

SRT-Diesel said:


> I've heard it's now split between cyprexx, safeguard, and AMS.


AMS has the sole FNMA contract for MI.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2012)

Yeah it got split. They don't have Texas.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2012)

Who`s picking up TN, sense FAS lost the contract. I`m doing KY for Cyprexx now.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2012)

California is split into 3 regions by Fannie- 
There are multiple repair vendors in all 3 regions.

You can download the Fannie SAM contractors list from the website- or contact Fannie directly.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

HollandPPC said:


> AMS has the sole FNMA contract for MI.


That can't be good.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

For the contractor, the broker, the neighbor and the property itself, no not so good. For AMS, they'll do ok.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2012)

When is the date of this supposed change? Normally changes are done Oct 1 or Jan 1. 

I gave up ALL nationals 9 months ago, never did any regionals and only work with brokers and of course the private work. I have been noticing a lot of Safeguard/Cyprexx lately on the reoccuring work and AMS still doing the trashout work. 

If the past is any indication of the future it will still be the same players in each State--just different roles.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2012)

I'd like to know when the change is gonna happen too. I can't get a straight answer from FAS. They said it would be gradual.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Gradual meaning that they will continue to service their existing portfolio. There won't be any new orders, just reoccurring stuff until the existing stuff is sold or depleted.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

Trashoutqueen said:


> I'd like to know when the change is gonna happen too. I can't get a straight answer from FAS. They said it would be gradual.


Welcome to the Wonderful world of FAS. Transparency is what they preach but DON'T practice. Perhaps they are taking clues form OBAMA.

FAS's ship is a ghost of what it was. The rats have even left because there are NO crumbs to feed on. DALE has lost control and it is QUITE obvious the business model does not fit the industry, but they refuse to go back to what it was back in years past. 

Quality contractors = quality results.

POINTER BACK EVERYTHING UP on an external HARD DRIVE. I have pics from 10 years ago. Research the laws and ordnances in your state. To enter a property before the bank has possession ( ownership does NOT = possession) is trespass in MANY states.

best of luck


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2012)

splinterpicker said:


> Welcome to the Wonderful world of FAS. Transparency is what they preach but DON'T practice. Perhaps they are taking clues form OBAMA.
> 
> FAS's ship is a ghost of what it was. The rats have even left because there are NO crumbs to feed on. DALE has lost control and it is QUITE obvious the business model does not fit the industry, but they refuse to go back to what it was back in years past.
> 
> ...


Man your last statement is so true!


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

Trespass or best of Luck ?? Both are true I feel truly for the newbies. I was fortunate enough to get in 10+ years ago. Back when you did the work and did not have to worry about the suits, back stabbing from the Nationals and life was good.

I am so fed up and it is sooooo slow that I am thinking about getting on with our city and telling the nationals been fun but I am gonna run. At this junction there are Way more benefits to going to work for the city than this RAT race.:bangin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2012)

splinterpicker said:


> Trespass or best of Luck ?? Both are true I feel truly for the newbies. I was fortunate enough to get in 10+ years ago. Back when you did the work and did not have to worry about the suits, back stabbing from the Nationals and life was good.
> 
> I am so fed up and it is sooooo slow that I am thinking about getting on with our city and telling the nationals been fun but I am gonna run. At this junction there are Way more benefits to going to work for the city than this RAT race.:bangin:


Trepassing

I have had a few run in with the Law. Was told by a cordinator that the morgtage company has the right to maintain the property if it is vacant. had one property were I had to call 5 brothers and have them talk to the officer. Was doing an int. lawn cut for FAS and forgot my work order at home Had finished mowing and was leaving the property blew out a tire on my truck on a apice of debris in drive pissed me off ($300 tire) while putting my spare law sshows up and are going get me for trespassing. Fas to call FAS and have them talk to the officer. I did show him my work order on my I phone. Whole thing was a mess didn`t make anything(after blow out) and had to mess with the law. I mean come on I didn`t come there on my own to mow this over grown yuard!!



But it is getting harder to make a living doing this work.I haven`t even had a 1/3 of what made last year!


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> Trepassing
> 
> I have had a few run in with the Law. Was told by a cordinator that the morgtage company has the right to maintain the property if it is vacant. had one property were I had to call 5 brothers and have them talk to the officer. Was doing an int. lawn cut for FAS and forgot my work order at home Had finished mowing and was leaving the property blew out a tire on my truck on a apice of debris in drive pissed me off ($300 tire) while putting my spare law sshows up and are going get me for trespassing. Fas to call FAS and have them talk to the officer. I did show him my work order on my I phone. Whole thing was a mess didn`t make anything(after blow out) and had to mess with the law. I mean come on I didn`t come there on my own to mow this over grown yuard!!
> 
> ...


Copy that I was ROLLING beginning of this year then BAM bottom fell out

The morgue is more full of life than my receivables with FAS. YES i too have had run ins with the law. Most memorable I had 8 cops come out of no where and when I called the realtor they lasughed. My voice was breaking like i was going through puberty... those days are LONGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG past . Needless to say they verifyed I was supposed to be there. We need to write this stuff down and publish it.

I think Im goin fishin tomorow:thumbsup:


----------

